

Cofounders wanted - yetanotherbot
http://www.grouvey.com/survey/AvvChPoGH65v

======
dpavlenkov
At least you're honest.

~~~
yetanotherbot
what do you mean?

~~~
TomK32
"The product doesn't matter but the people do."

